# Trials and error in IPO, part II (Aiden passes!)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Some of you may know that when Aiden trialed for his IPO2 the first time, he was stepped on and terminated from the protection phase when he came off the sleeve and did a little dance around the decoy, but wouldn't engage. We tried again about a month or so later and were dismissed when Aiden anticipated being hurt again in the drive, and came off the sleeve after the long bite. I felt really down for a few months after that trial, not really knowing where to move forward with him. I had plans to maybe enter for an OB2 and TR2 with him, but his protection seemed to take a turn for the better with new decoys working with us at club and a few months of confidence building exercises.

Today, Aiden and I trialed for our IPO2 for the *third *time, in freezing cold pouring rain (oh, the joys of upstate NY in spring). We had our bumps throughout the trial, but he did everything pretty much just as I expected and we finally passed.

Aiden is not and will never be the flashiest, most correct, strongest or most powerful dog in IPO. But today, he showed me that he has heart. He worked his behind off out there today and even when I could tell that he felt pressure in those drives again, he held on tight. I feel entirely blessed to be able to enter as a young newbie to this sport with this dog. I don't think that I would have learned even half of what this dog has taught me had I gotten a dog who was just 'easy' to train. Working with him has opened up so many opportunities for me, and I have been introduced to so many incredible people because of him. Over the course of the last few months, there were honestly a few times that I lost faith in him and in us as a team. Without them and the support of my club, I don't think I would've tried to enter him again. 

_Today made me realize how much I truly appreciate having these people and my dog, who didn't give up on me when I felt like giving up all together._

I just wanted to share this with hopes of encouraging other new people into the sport, regardless of what kind of dog or how much experience you have to start out with, or what anyone else has to say or thinks about you and your dog. You don't have to have the greatest IPO dog or or be the best trainer ever to participate. Had I washed Aiden out of the sport when many 'sideline critics' had told me to, then I wouldn't be where I am today. Having gone out there and tried for the same title three times has strengthened the bond that I have developed with this dog tenfold and taught me more than I could ever imagine. 

Just don't ever lose hope or give up on your dogs. They will never give up on you. 


So on that note, I present to you-----

*Aiden vom HausDaka - CGC, TT, IPO2!!!!*​


5/25/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!! That's fantastic


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

congrats!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

OMG soooooooo much congrats! I'm so happy for you, I teared up!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a great read! Congratulations to you and Aiden. His heart reflects your admiration for him. All dogs should be so lucky!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Fantastic. I love to see people persevere and not give up.
He looks gorgeous, as always, and you look fantastic even soaking wet.
Good going!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations!!

I really was struck by how warm and encouraging everybody I met at today's trial was. Everyone was more than willing to patiently answer my clueless noob questions and encouraging of their fellow competitors. I'm glad you had a similar experience at your trial today!

And that's a great pic!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats!!! What a huge accomplishment!!! You should be proud if your boy for persevering!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations Aiden and Alexis on your IPO 2 title!!  

Hard work and perseverance really do pay off! I'm very inspired by your story.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

As a new person, I heard a lot of horror stories of the 'cliquey-ness' and 'holier than thou' attitudes in IPO and I think its amazing to see all these people supporting Aiden and I. Definitely worth sharing all the great things about most people in the sport.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Whoo hoooo!!! Congrats too the both of you! :congratulations:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Go Aiden and Alexis!! 

Congrats again! You guys have given me so much encouragement to keep trying. Before with Duke and now with Storm. I had to wash Duke because of health issues... but, I still have so much hope for Storm and future dogs. I never thought I'd be any good at this, and even still doubt myself and my dog sometimes.... but every time I see you guys get over another mountain, it makes me realize I need to keep pushing through it as well. That push has given me the hopes of trialing Storm this winter for BH and CGC. 

I'm so proud of you guys for beating the odds even with so many telling you to turn around and go home. I love when people push through that and come out winning!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Big congratulations to you and Aiden! I'm so happy for you. You and Aiden never lost heart and all of your hard work paid off :happyboogie:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats!!! A gorgeous picture! Be proud)


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Congratulations Alexis....Very happy for you, now on to IPO3....


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

schh3fh2 said:


> Congratulations Alexis....Very happy for you, now on to IPO3....


Thanks Frank  Who knows, maybe we'll see you on Liberty's field this fall! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats Young Lady,.....big time respect for you!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

The proud boy..


Aiden; IPO2 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats!!! Great job 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

Congrats! You are very inspiring and wise : ).


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats! I look forward to reading about your IPO3. And a brief quote from Thomas Jefferson as inspiration:

"Nothing can stop the man with the right mental attitude from achieving his goal..."


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Excellent. Congratulations and you guys did it under one of USCA's toughest judges.  :thumbup:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Again, so many thanks!  



lhczth said:


> Excellent. Congratulations and you guys did it under one of USCA's toughest judges.  :thumbup:


I had NO IDEA she was so tough! Makes me appreciate the title that much more though. No free points given away this weekend, for sure.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is why I like her. She is fair, but tough especially in OB and PR.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Alexis!!! 

I completely understand and appreciate what a huge accomplishment that is and I know all too well what it's like to have so many ups and downs, but a dog who tries their heart out for you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A huge congrats to you and Aiden!!!!

I know we have never met - but I am so proud of both of you!!! LOL


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Alexis.. that is awesome!!!! BIG congratulations to you and Aiden.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you all so much. It makes me tear up just thinking about all of you, most of whom I've never met, showing so much support for Aiden and I.


----------

